# murphy canopy



## 4wings (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello new to the site,I just bought a murphy spirit for a little fun and to do my daughters license in, however i would like to fly it all winter and was wondering if any body on the site has put a canopy on one and if so which one.
thanks Marc


----------

